# Anyone tried out the new THX Onyx?



## roach7

Please post your comments if you've tried it out. Thanks

https://www.thx.com/onyx/


----------



## arbiter76

not for $200 am I trying it out.


----------



## roach7

arbiter76 said:


> not for $200 am I trying it out.


what would be your ideal price point for something like this?


----------



## arbiter76

if it can drive 250 ohms to at least jam out levels without distortion or clipping $100.  but to each their own.  if it sounds great for a thx certified product then some people might find it worth $200.  I'm not a dongle person and for $200 or less there are lots of great options that aren't dongles.  

not to mention how disappointed I am with what fiio did with the Q5S type c.  thx module that measures poorly for thx certification and doesn't have a lot of power.  and I wouldn't be surprised if $20-30, if not more, is built into the price of thx stamped products.


----------



## arbiter76

I just looked deeper at the specs.  I am assuming the 9281 is a typo and is supposed to be 9218 but that is probably irrelevant right or wrong.

what I am most interested in is claim of headphone impedance 22-1000 ohms.  I am not well versed in all headphone type hardware specs, but that 1000 ohms is a mighty claim and doesn't appear to be a 100 ohm typo.  if this dongle can power 600 ohm headphones to jam out levels with no distortion then for $200 you can turn any phone that can power this dongle properly into a DAP.


----------



## roach7

let's see if anyone here will eventually get one to try


----------



## arbiter76 (Apr 17, 2021)

i'm sure somebody will eventually because THX and Onyx name are cool.


----------



## roach7

i'm also interested in how this compares to the upcoming astell&kern usb dac:

https://us.astellnkern.com/blogs/news/astell-kern-launches-usb-c-dual-dac-cable


----------



## arbiter76

Meh.  I haven't heard anything Cirrus Logic or Wolfson since Cirrus bought Wolfson.  Cirrus DACs are usually too clinical and dry for my tastes and from my experience I thought more people liked Wolfson unless you're an Apple fanboy and know you're comparing iPhone/Cirrus to probably not Cirrus everything else.  The THX onyx looks more compelling too.  I wonder if the Onyx can easily power up to 300 ohms, much less 600 ohm headphones.


----------



## craiglester

I'll let you know if I can find my K340's. They're about here somewhere.. meanwhile can confirm this DAC/AMP pushes a LOT of power, is jet black when it comes to hiss on my IEMS but does get a little warm to the touch.


----------



## roach7

craiglester said:


> I'll let you know if I can find my K340's. They're about here somewhere.. meanwhile can confirm this DAC/AMP pushes a LOT of power, is jet black when it comes to hiss on my IEMS but does get a little warm to the touch.


so not ideal for sensitive IEMs? let us know how it pushes the k340s


----------



## craiglester

On the contrary, there's like no hiss at all on any of my IEMS. Quietest amp I own. Super neutral sounding too.


----------



## roach7

craiglester said:


> On the contrary, there's like no hiss at all on any of my IEMS. Quietest amp I own. Super neutral sounding too.


ah, i misread that. i thought you were talking about the color of the unit being jet black


----------



## roach7

would also be interested to know if you've experienced the audioquest dragonflys and how this compares?


----------



## craiglester

Haven't heard the audioquest dacs sorry. I was using the dongngle that came with my old essential phone, which seemed good enough. This absolutely murders that for power and nothing gets resampled. Plus, I found a check from my gf's dad from Christmas that I hadn't cashed, so no real cost to me! Loving it with my ES3X's right now. 

The AAA-78 amp in this thing is a beast. 

Found my K340s, now all I need is a 1/4 to 3.5 mm adapter... Grr


----------



## arbiter76

are the k340s higher impedance?  like ~250ish?


----------



## roach7

arbiter76 said:


> are the k340s higher impedance?  like ~250ish?


i believe the k340 is 400ohm


----------



## craiglester

600 ohms. Hybrid electrostatic/dynamic. And hard to drive well, usually have them hooked up to the darkvoice 336, my old Head amp solid state amp just couldn't do them justice.


----------



## roach7

craiglester said:


> 600 ohms. Hybrid electrostatic/dynamic. And hard to drive well, usually have them hooked up to the darkvoice 336, my old Head amp solid state amp just couldn't do them justice.


wow, now really interested to see if this little dongle can drive this !


----------



## arbiter76

craiglester said:


> 600 ohms. Hybrid electrostatic/dynamic. And hard to drive well, usually have them hooked up to the darkvoice 336, my old Head amp solid state amp just couldn't do them justice.


oh my gosh.  quit dragging your feet and tear your house up if you have to.  just kidding.  i'm really curious now.  lmao.  that would be still be respectable if it can push 600 ohms.  I really doubt the 1000 ohms.  I'm going to say it pushes the 340s but not adequate enough to jam out on.


----------



## arbiter76

if it pushes the 600 ohms adequately though I wonder if the Onyx will start flying off the shelf.  that is, if the sound signature pairs nicely with lots of hp's and iem's.


----------



## arbiter76

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/thx-onyx-review-headphone-adapter.22223/

it's not going to push 600 ohms.  but it measures very well for a dongle.  so the $200 is kinda pricey for a dongle when you can find a few pieces of kit that are more versatile and robust.


----------



## craiglester

arbiter76 said:


> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/thx-onyx-review-headphone-adapter.22223/
> 
> it's not going to push 600 ohms.  but it measures very well for a dongle.  so the $200 is kinda pricey for a dongle when you can find a few pieces of kit that are more versatile and robust.


More versatile.. not sure on that.. 

I'm not expecting them to drive them *that* well.. we'll see. 
In the meantime I've ordered new pads and replaced the elastics... But can't find an adapter.. will be a couple of days till I can get one. 

Most of the dac dongles that also do as good a job with the dac have at most about half as much power at best, per specs.  

I got it for the amp primarily, dac secondly.. my dap can play all the formats except mqa and I'm not going to use that format.


----------



## arbiter76

not knocking it down that much.  just saying some people might prefer ifi hip dac, topping nx4, btr5, m6, q5k or es100 more up their alley for the price.  somebody wanting the simplicity of a dongle and willing to pay $200 for one of the best if not the best would not hesitate on the onyx.  if it pushed 300 ohms well, I was actually going to keep an eye on it for a sale maybe.  after I get my topping nx4 my note 9 will become the source for that and I'm going to a galaxy s9 and a dongle that measures that well would be worthwhile but I have 3 other wireless "dongles" so I will pass.  I will probably mention the onyx to somebody not wanting to give apple $9.


----------



## craiglester

arbiter76 said:


> not knocking it down that much.  just saying some people might prefer ifi hip dac, topping nx4, btr5, m6, q5k or es100 more up their alley for the price.  somebody wanting the simplicity of a dongle and willing to pay $200 for one of the best if not the best would not hesitate on the onyx.  if it pushed 300 ohms well, I was actually going to keep an eye on it for a sale maybe.  after I get my topping nx4 my note 9 will become the source for that and I'm going to a galaxy s9 and a dongle that measures that well would be worthwhile but I have 3 other wireless "dongles" so I will pass.  I will probably mention the onyx to somebody not wanting to give apple $9.


Exactly, I was just looking for something that's all in one without too much compromise. I'll report back once I get the adapter.  It's not like I'm going to be using the K340s on the go anyway. Can you imagine.. Heh.


----------



## ClieOS

The measurements look good, but I do agree that the price is on the high side of things, even for a well known brand. The more realistic price when compared to the competition, IMO, should be under $150.


----------



## Junglebook3

I posted a mini review of the Onyx and a comparison to an RME ADI 2 on Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf


----------



## roach7

Junglebook3 said:


> I posted a mini review of the Onyx and a comparison to an RME ADI 2 on Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf


this is an excellent post, exactly what i'm looking for. thank you !!


----------



## mobbaddict

Junglebook3 said:


> I posted a mini review of the Onyx and a comparison to an RME ADI 2 on Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf


I found your post on reddit the other day while looking for information about the Onyx, kudos to you for having the balls to throw out comparisons like this, it's very refreshing.


----------



## Junglebook3

mobbaddict said:


> I found your post on reddit the other day while looking for information about the Onyx, kudos to you for having the balls to throw out comparisons like this, it's very refreshing.


----------



## arbiter76

I have been offered to review the onyx but I am leaning towards declining it.  The wait is at least a month out too.  I just got a topping nx4 and am an offical portable audio zombie.  I probably have something on my ears more often than not now and that's with asperger's and sensory processing disorder.  I'm on the hunt for some another closed back and an IEM or two.  By then I might have more equipment and some of the luster of the nx4 wears off.


----------



## roach7

just had a chance to try this out... it's a great little dongle but it's not any more powerful than the dragonflys. for me at volume 30-40 it plays the stellia & hekse nicely but on the he6se i max it out to 100 and it's just good enough to listen to. it is pitch-black silent at zero with sensitive iems like the andromeda...


----------



## mobbaddict

roach7 said:


> just had a chance to try this out... it's a great little dongle but it's not any more powerful than the dragonflys. for me at volume 30-40 it plays the stellia & hekse nicely but on the he6se i max it out to 100 and it's just good enough to listen to. it is pitch-black silent at zero with sensitive iems like the andromeda...


Not bad. I wouldn't expect any dongle to drive the HE6se properly though, it's quite power-hungry isn't it?


----------



## roach7

mobbaddict said:


> Not bad. I wouldn't expect any dongle to drive the HE6se properly though, it's quite power-hungry isn't it?


it definitely won't do it justice but it's ok on the go... but then i don't listen to music very loud so it's passible for me.


----------



## BogdanUK (May 3, 2021)

I just got the Onyx and it sounds absolutely fantastic, just needs a little EQ to enhance the low frequencies. My questions is, if anyone tried to update the firmware?


----------



## roach7

BogdanUK said:


> I just got the Onyx and it sounds absolutely fantastic, just needs a little EQ to enhance the low frequencies. My questions is, if anyone tried to update the firmware to the new 0.2.2 ?


I also tried update the firmware but I'm getting verify failed...


----------



## mobbaddict

Got mine though the post the morning, it works flawlessly on a corporate windows 10 laptop, which is precisely the reason why I didn't want to bother with chi-fi stuff. I will test more tonight with my planars


----------



## craiglester

Just updated the firmware on mine. Nothing noticably different. Oh and for those asking if it can drive my k340s. It can. They're 400x2 ohms. Not sure on what that means exactly, but the onyx drives them ok, not amazingly, but better by far than any other dongle I've tried. On a side note, damn I forgot just how good the k340s sound.


----------



## roach7

craiglester said:


> Just updated the firmware on mine. Nothing noticably different. Oh and for those asking if it can drive my k340s. It can. They're 400x2 ohms. Not sure on what that means exactly, but the onyx drives them ok, not amazingly, but better by far than any other dongle I've tried. On a side note, damn I forgot just how good the k340s sound.


how did you get the firmware to upgrade? you didn't get any error messages?


----------



## craiglester

Just ran the tool and it took about 5 seconds to update.. then I clicked verify and it confirmed it. Nothing out of the ordinary.  Have to have headphones plugged in or it stays in standby and doesn't work.


----------



## roach7

maybe there's a new download... let go re-download again


----------



## roach7

didn't work... maybe i'll try another machine


----------



## BogdanUK (May 3, 2021)

roach7 said:


> didn't work... maybe i'll try another machine


It didn't work to update the firmware at all or just to verify before running the firmware update?


----------



## roach7

i clicked Burn and it says verify failed...


----------



## BogdanUK

roach7 said:


> i clicked Burn and it says verify failed...


I have just updated mine with no problems and it verified fine after the update. The verification will fail if run before the firmware update.


----------



## roach7

i switched to another laptop and all is good!!


----------



## mobbaddict (May 3, 2021)

I did some blind testing tonight with the THX Onyx, using my Audeze Sine and the Avantone Planar. With both headphones the Onyx is virtually indistinguishable from my K5 desktop amp. It's just very very similar in terms of general balance, detail retrieval and power drive. For fun I've also compared the Onyx with my poor man's audiophile solution which consists in a Chromecast audio feeding a Fiio E5 amp (total budget = $50). Well, same story here, it's very hard to tell which is which. So all in all I'm happy with this little device, it does the same job as an entry-level budget dac-amp with a form factor that's much more convenient to transport. Getting rid of the battery and relying on the phone only is also much more convenient IMO.


----------



## Charles E Flynn

roach7 said:


> I also tried update the firmware but I'm getting verify failed...


Did you use the instructions at https://www.thx.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/THX-Onyx-Firmware-Upgrade-Guide.pdf ? 

The "Target" in the Onyx device info menu should be either “USB VID 3378 : PID 03e9, or USB VID 0495 : PID 1101”. (Step 4 c)


----------



## mobbaddict (May 4, 2021)

Dont think I saw this mentioned anywhere in the reviews but based on the smartphone I use, a 1 year old Pixel 3a, the Onyx uses around 15% of the 3,000 mah battery per hour while leaving the phone on hold. This is when feeding the Onyx with MQA files through UAPP, so probably the worst case scenario. Not too bad I'd say given its output power.


----------



## billypepper

If any owner wanna chime in about the compatibility of the Onyx as an iPhone DAC with the new 24bit/192kHz quality tier launching on Apple Music in June…

The DragonFlys are capped at 24bit/96kHz per specs. 

The Audeze Cipher is capped at 24bit/48kHz (also a limitation imposed by Apple on lightning accessories, apparently).


----------



## tiagopinto (May 25, 2021)

I’m VERY happy with the Onyx! I’ve paired it with the Aonic 50 and the Rai Solo, with an iPhone XS, on Spotify and Tidal Hi-Fi. Simply amazing!

Clarity, spaciousness, depth, separation. Truly engaging. Worth every penny.


----------



## tiagopinto

Charles E Flynn said:


> Did you use the instructions at https://www.thx.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/THX-Onyx-Firmware-Upgrade-Guide.pdf ?
> 
> The "Target" in the Onyx device info menu should be either “USB VID 3378 : PID 03e9, or USB VID 0495 : PID 1101”. (Step 4 c)



Have to look into this. Thanks.


----------



## gavinfabl

I have the Onyx. Reviewed and tested it with a ton of gear. I like it a lot tbh in certain scenarios.


----------



## Pro-Jules (May 25, 2021)

I'm gonna order one to try it with my iPhone 12 pro max

My Sony NWZ 507 dap is cute & sounds amazing but it's battery life is so poor that I have become sick of nursing it. (tried all the hacks) And in my old age it's tiny screen and keyboard tend to piss me off.

I hope I don't lose much moving from balanced 4.4mm cable to 3.5mm balanced. With my Empire Ear iems (Nemesis)

What I really like the look of on this - is the tail of the cable - it looks like it might actually survive / bend well in a jacket pocket.

I am assuming I will have to yank out an iem earpiece and pull out the lightning cable to take a phone call? Is that correct? 

Very keen to hear from iphone users.


----------



## tiagopinto

gavinfabl said:


> I have the Onyx. Reviewed and tested it with a ton of gear. I like it a lot tbh in certain scenarios.



Are those reviews published anywhere? Thanks.


----------



## Pro-Jules (May 26, 2021)

Pro-Jules said:


> I'm gonna order one to try it with my iPhone 12 pro max
> 
> My Sony NWZ 507 dap is cute & sounds amazing but it's battery life is so poor that I have become sick of nursing it. (tried all the hacks) And in my old age it's tiny screen and keyboard tend to piss me off.
> 
> ...


Ordered a DragonFLY Cobalt to s/b test with. I plan to send back the one I like least..


----------



## Pro-Jules (May 26, 2021)

And then canceled the Cobalt order as it doesn't do 192k!!!

The L&P W2 has balanced 4.4 but no eq?


----------



## roach7

have you looked into this?

https://us.astellnkern.com/products/ak-usb-c-dual-dac-cable-pee51


----------



## mobbaddict

roach7 said:


> have you looked into this?
> 
> https://us.astellnkern.com/products/ak-usb-c-dual-dac-cable-pee51


What bugs me is that they don't even mention how many mw this can output for planars. Might be good for dynamics given the impedance output.


----------



## tiagopinto

Pro-Jules said:


> And then canceled the Cobalt order as it doesn't do 192k!!!
> 
> The L&P W2 has balanced 4.4 but no eq?



I almost got the Cobalt myself... but have you seen the ASR review? It must not sound “too bad” but that noise and distortion...

You won’t be disappointed with the Onyx. What an amazing piece of work. (listening to the latest Nitin Sawhney album right now, connected to the Rai Solo. So accurate yet very musical... love it)

Share your feedback when possible.


----------



## Pro-Jules (May 27, 2021)

Actually the L&_P W2 has some sort of eq and 4,4 balanced. I ordered one from MusicTech

will compare.

Last few days I am running my iems off the basic tiny white  Apple Lightning to 3.5mm dongle until the new items arrive. It’s such a relief to be using my phone and not a dap! But it’s early days yet and I may suffer battery drain. That will wipe the smile off my face. And I will have to winkle out a custom fit iem (difficult to do fast!) and the Lightning cable each time I get a call.


----------



## Pro-Jules (May 28, 2021)

OK THX Onyx arrived.

Sounds perfect with my Empire Ear Nemesis & Qobuz. I don't need any eq.

I am able to hear hi res nuance that the iPhone dongle can’t deliver. (Did rapid a/b testing) ghost snare shuffles missing via apple DAC become audible

the side button volume jumps on my iPhone are too large. And I haven’t figured out how to get Qobuz volume to show up on my Apple Watch crown when I want it to. (It does it sometimes and that’s fantastic for fine volume control)

Let's see if the L&P W2 can beat it.

then a test to see if the best of the two beat the Sony 507 DAP for sound quality


----------



## Pro-Jules

Ok starting and stopping a track in Qobuz puts the volume back on my apple watch.


----------



## Pro-Jules

My Onyx shootout initial opinion here 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...-info-on-post-1.949448/page-188#post-16384638

I am going to re test.


----------



## gavinfabl

tiagopinto said:


> Are those reviews published anywhere? Thanks.


On my YouTube channel, gavinsgadgets


----------



## Pro-Jules

Onyx rules - even with a cheapo iem cable from AliExpress. Recommended.


----------



## roach7

Pro-Jules said:


> Onyx rules - even with a cheapo iem cable from AliExpress. Recommended.


so are you keeping the onyx or the w2? or both?


----------



## Pro-Jules

Onyx. W2 will be for sale UK


----------



## billypepper

billypepper said:


> If any owner wanna chime in about the compatibility of the Onyx as an iPhone DAC with the new 24bit/192kHz quality tier launching on Apple Music in June…
> 
> The DragonFlys are capped at 24bit/96kHz per specs.
> 
> The Audeze Cipher is capped at 24bit/48kHz (also a limitation imposed by Apple on lightning accessories, apparently).



Apple Music lossless launched this week, anyone tried this?


----------



## Pro-Jules

I gave upon apple music years ago back when it was iTunes.


----------



## roach7

billypepper said:


> Apple Music lossless launched this week, anyone tried this?


seems to work well; when the hi-res is playing the leds turn gold


----------



## billypepper (Jun 9, 2021)

roach7 said:


> seems to work well; when the hi-res is playing the leds turn gold


Excellent, so it’s confirmed to work at 24bit/192kHz (or >48kHz anyway).

Just to confirm, are you using this chain of adapters: iPhone + Apple Camera Connection Kit + usbA-to-usbC + Onyx ?


----------



## roach7

i'm using ipad pro > onyx. although i do want to try the usb dongle... i wish they made lighning to usb-c


----------



## billypepper

I see, thanks.

I suppose it’d work with the iPhone+CCK as well, since at least 2 owners in this thread mentioned using iPhone+CCK+Onyx with Tidal HiFi and Qobuz, so no reason it wouldn’t work with Apple Music hi-res as well. Still, if anybody with iPhone+CCK passing by wanna confirm, I’m all ears.


----------



## billypepper

roach7 said:


> i'm using ipad pro > onyx. although i do want to try the usb dongle... i wish they made lighning to usb-c


wish granted:

https://www.ddhifi.com/productinfo/94995.html

(I‘ve just seen it mentioned on twitter)


----------



## craiglester

Anyone with an onyx tried pairing with some etymotic ER4? (sr or XR) . Could be a nice neutral sounding combo.  For home listening, my Alessandro MS-1's (re-bodied with paduak wood and re cabled with silver wire), paired with the onyx, sound absolutely divine with good source material.


----------



## tiagopinto

gavinfabl said:


> On my YouTube channel, gavinsgadgets



Oh. I’ve already seen your nice review. Cheers.


----------



## tiagopinto

billypepper said:


> wish granted:
> 
> https://www.ddhifi.com/productinfo/94995.html
> 
> (I‘ve just seen it mentioned on twitter)



Beware of compatibility issues. Has this adapter been tested with the Onyx? (I’m just worried because it only works with one of the two Apple camera adapters)


----------



## mobbaddict

craiglester said:


> Anyone with an onyx tried pairing with some etymotic ER4? (sr or XR) . Could be a nice neutral sounding combo.  For home listening, my Alessandro MS-1's (re-bodied with paduak wood and re cabled with silver wire), paired with the onyx, sound absolutely divine with good source material.


My FA1 (similar sound signature as Etymotics) work nicely with the Onyx. I don't think it's really better than any decent USB dongle as these are pretty easy to drive but it just works fine. I did find out that a dongle brings a bit of low-end energy with those single armature designs.


----------



## roach7

tiagopinto said:


> Beware of compatibility issues. Has this adapter been tested with the Onyx? (I’m just worried because it only works with one of the two Apple camera adapters)


i'm also a little wary of 3rd party products and would prefer if apple just sells the lightning to usb-c adapter


----------



## tiagopinto

roach7 said:


> i'm also a little wary of 3rd party products and would prefer if apple just sells the lightning to usb-c adapter



The newer iPads are already USB-C. Probably the iPhones will follow soon. 

THX even warns about not using the camera adapter that has both the USB-A and Lightning ports because it doesn’t work with the Onyx. Only the “simpler” adapter (the one with only one USB-A port) works. I have both Apple adapters and I can confirm this. This is kinda stupid because I’d love to be able to charge the phone simultaneously. So I really don’t know about non-Apple adapters. But if they work, fine.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jun 15, 2021)

I belive Apple puts a voodoo hex on all non apple connectors - making them all fail eventually. So I never trust  them.


----------



## omasciarotte

Hey folks,

My take on the Onyx:

https://audioxpress.com/news/thx-on...tation-for-high-quality-music-over-headphones

I haven’t have an opportunity yet to compare the Onyx to Clarus’ similarly priced CODA. I’ll be writing up the CODA for HifiZine.com fairly soon…


----------



## Ichos

Hello dear friends , here is my take on the THX Onyx

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/thx-onyx-portable-dac-amplifier.25116/review/26135/

Desktop level performance shrunk into a USB dongle.


----------



## tiagopinto (Jul 2, 2021)

Charles E Flynn said:


> Did you use the instructions at https://www.thx.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/THX-Onyx-Firmware-Upgrade-Guide.pdf ?
> 
> The "Target" in the Onyx device info menu should be either “USB VID 3378 : PID 03e9, or USB VID 0495 : PID 1101”. (Step 4 c)



Can you relay the details to update the firmware? I’m planning on doing it tonight. Any noticeable difference? Thanks.

edit: just clicked the link and saw it’s only for PC. No update for Mac yet?


----------



## Charles E Flynn

tiagopinto said:


> Can you relay the details to update the firmware? I’m planning on doing it tonight. Any noticeable difference? Thanks.
> 
> edit: just clicked the link and saw it’s only for PC. No update for Mac yet?


I do not have the THX Onyx. I was curious about updating its firmware, so I searched for instructions.

The page at https://www.thx.com/support/ says a Mac version is in development.


----------



## omasciarotte

tiagopinto said:


> Can you relay the details to update the firmware? I’m planning on doing it tonight. Any noticeable difference? Thanks.
> 
> edit: just clicked the link and saw it’s only for PC. No update for Mac yet?


FWIW, I did the firmware update on a W10 machine, as instructed, since there’s no macOS updater. The process went w/o a hitch. No discernible difference in SQ as a result.


----------



## Anthonykitmcinnis (Aug 13, 2021)

roach7 said:


> Please post your comments if you've tried it out. Thanks
> 
> https://www.thx.com/onyx/


I have them right now and they are great for my Shure SE846.

My reference DAC is the LG V30+ tuned by Bang and Olufsen.

I am not a pro at reviewing stuff so all I do is find a 90 second stretch of a number of songs and, I switch back and forth between my Pixel 5 with the Onyx and the V30. I only use Tidal Master songs.

I just can't find much difference between the two.

If anyone wants one of the best DAC's around then get on of the LG phones. The V30 is the only one tuned bt B&O and I prefer it over my G8 ThinQ. They are old Android so they are only to be used as a DAC.

I bought the Onyx because I wanted sonething small.

Cons
1. The volume increments are too large. If I just want a tiny increase in volume I get too much.
2. When 1st connected the Onyx doesn't play sounds. I have to next to the next song and then go back to the song I want.


----------



## Anthonykitmcinnis

Will update my firmware to see if that fixes my 2 cons above.


----------



## musicasmedicine

Hello guys,

Just bought the THX Onyx for my Denon AH-D9200! Super excited to receive them - they should be here on the 25th. 

Chose this over a desktop setup and I couldn't justify needing a lot of power for a 24 ohm, 105 sensitivity headphone.


----------



## tiagopinto

musicasmedicine said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just bought the THX Onyx for my Denon AH-D9200! Super excited to receive them - they should be here on the 25th.
> 
> Chose this over a desktop setup and I couldn't justify needing a lot of power for a 24 ohm, 105 sensitivity headphone.



I’ve been using mine connected to the Shure Aonic 50 and the Meze Rai Solo (from an iPhone XS) and have been loving them. I like the clean spaciousness and uncolored clarity they convey. Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## musicasmedicine

tiagopinto said:


> I’ve been using mine connected to the Shure Aonic 50 and the Meze Rai Solo (from an iPhone XS) and have been loving them. I like the clean spaciousness and uncolored clarity they convey. Looking forward to your impressions.


Oooh great to hear.

Unfortunately, I went in a different direction. Got a Chord Qutest (great deal from my local Hi-Fi shop) and JDS Atom Amp+. 

Will probably be returning the THX Onyx.


----------



## SRKRAM

Anthonykitmcinnis said:


> Cons
> 1. The volume increments are too large. If I just want a tiny increase in volume I get too much.
> 2. When 1st connected the Onyx doesn't play sounds. I have to next to the next song and then go back to the song I want.


I just did the FW update. No noticeable change in anything though.

I also find the volume increments too large, but only in Windows. When listening in Windows I have the volume set between 6 and 12%. This gives me 4 useable volume levels since the volume increments in steps of 2. In Android, using UAPP, the volume level is around 50% and the steps.

When swapping the device from Windows to Android the volume stays at the correct level, showing 6-12% in Windows and ~50% in Android. I wonder if Windows is just not managing the HW volume control correctly.


----------



## mobbaddict

For Android users Tidal now works in bit perfect mode with various DACs including the Onyx. I don't know if the bit perfect mode makes an audible difference but I must say this combo drives my planars pretty well.


----------



## H T T

I picked up an Onyx. Between the Onyx, the S1, and the Q3 the Onyx has the best overall tuning. The S1 is a touch edgey in the treble region but has fantastic soundstage. The Q3 has great lushness but sometimes that lushness gives the impression of narrowed soundstage and gives weight to the bass that can be detrimental. The Onyx sits between the two. I am a bit concerned about the "permanent" cable with the Onyx...


----------



## Ichos

Congratulations and enjoy.
The cable seems to be very sturdy but I am still a little careful when using it.


----------



## letitgoo

Onyx is great. I had a variety of different dongle dac's: lotoo paw s1, earmen sparrow, dragonfly (all versions), L&P W2 etc. For me Onyx is the best. Earmen sparrow would be on pair with Onyx if it did not have all of the issues it has (crackling sound, hard to find proper cable to match their 2.5 mm output etc. - even with 2nd batch product cause they released two versions).


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/products/razer-thx-onyx-portable-usb-c-mqa-dac-aaa-headphone-amp

A nice discount!


----------



## nickolus442034

I got this with the discount and I have to say this is like the apple dongle for audiophiles. The sheer amount of power it outputs is astounding, and the dynamics really don't suffer all that much on even my planars (volume gets too loud to listen to even on them).

I prefer this over my A90 even for IEMs. To get much better you probably have to go some ifi route and spend 500 plus, and I think it likely holds it's own with DAPs twice the cost. With Tidal and UAPP you get full MQA decoding/rendering as far as I can tell and it's very clean and musical. You can pack everything into most IEM cases too. From a pure convenience perspective this literally can't be beat. any other dongles that compete typically need balanced and eat a ton of battery, and really I think it's just preference at that point as this is as good as pretty much any mobile solution I could fathom. I'm getting an xdsd gryphon soon as well so I'm sure I'll have more criticisms but that is really for at home and travel vs commutes and convenience. This is ALMOST a steal with the discount but the price is my only real con.


----------



## mobbaddict

nickolus442034 said:


> I got this with the discount and I have to say this is like the apple dongle for audiophiles. The sheer amount of power it outputs is astounding, and the dynamics really don't suffer all that much on even my planars (volume gets too loud to listen to even on them).
> 
> I prefer this over my A90 even for IEMs. To get much better you probably have to go some ifi route and spend 500 plus, and I think it likely holds it's own with DAPs twice the cost. With Tidal and UAPP you get full MQA decoding/rendering as far as I can tell and it's very clean and musical. You can pack everything into most IEM cases too. From a pure convenience perspective this literally can't be beat. any other dongles that compete typically need balanced and eat a ton of battery, and really I think it's just preference at that point as this is as good as pretty much any mobile solution I could fathom. I'm getting an xdsd gryphon soon as well so I'm sure I'll have more criticisms but that is really for at home and travel vs commutes and convenience. This is ALMOST a steal with the discount but the price is my only real con.


They also do the discount on the official Razer website (that's how I got mine in Europe). Personally I do like the sound quality out of it better than my K5 pro desktop amp with my planars and even with the HD600. I guess that says something.


----------



## Stenkataub (Jan 2, 2022)

When I finish listened album on tidal with thx onyx i can't listen another album after that. I need to uplug it from the phone end plug it again. It happens every time when the album or playlist its over. When I use the THX with Qobuz I dont't have that problem. has anyone else had such a problem? I do have the firmware update.


----------



## Ichos

Stenkataub said:


> When I finish listened album on tidal with thx onyx i can't listen another album after that. I need to uplug it from the phone end plug it again. It happens every time when the album or playlist its over. When I use the THX with Qobuz I dont't have that problem. has anyone else had such a problem? I do have the firmware update.


I have tested but there is no problem at all.
Finish the album, choose the next and play.
Everything is good.


----------



## Stenkataub (Jan 2, 2022)

Ichos said:


> I have tested but there is no problem at all.
> Finish the album, choose the next and play.
> Everything is good.


I wonder why this happens. I'm listening to a Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra and Note 10 Plus. When I use Tidal over UAPP I have no problem. Also Qobuz and Apple Music. But Tidal's app always did that. Even if I pause the music and after 1-2 minutes I can't play it again. By the way, I really like your review of thx onyx. In general, you have reviews of a lot of things that I have and like. As fiio fd7. Keep up the good work. I wish you success


----------



## Ichos

Stenkataub said:


> I wonder why this happens. I'm listening to a Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra and Note 10 Plus. When I use Tidal over UAPP I have no problem. Also Qobuz and Apple Music. But Tidal's app always did that. Even if I pause the music and after 1-2 minutes I can't play it again.


Update!

Unfortunately it happened.
Not every time I tested but one time it stuck and the next song was buffering for ever...
I unplugged and it started playing!!!
Now this is something new and it didn't happen when I was reviewing it.


----------



## PauliusB

Got it yesterday. Plugged in PC and Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro 250ohm and cant stop listening! Im not so good to express myself in english, but finally DT 1770 Pro became "alive"


----------



## sebek

Ichos said:


> Congratulations and enjoy.
> The cable seems to be very sturdy but I am still a little careful when using it.


Hi Ichos, you are very in tune with my tastes and I like your reviews.

I now have an iBasso DC05 and I'm looking at THX Onyx - other dongles too, but I would prefer MQA renderer.

You have reviewed both DC05 and Onyx with five stars, do you think the Onyx is better anyway?

DC05 sounds very good, but I find it perhaps a bit too energetic in the treble, and I also have some headphones that are already bright enough for which I would like a little less emphasis and energy in the treble.


----------



## Ichos

sebek said:


> Hi Ichos, you are very in tune with my tastes and I like your reviews.
> 
> I now have an iBasso DC05 and I'm looking at THX Onyx - other dongles too, but I would prefer MQA renderer.
> 
> ...


Hi, thank you very much for liking my reviews.
If you find the DC05 a bit too energetic in the treble then the Onyx will not be your cup of tea.
I would strongly suggest to try the Shanling UA3, the Cayin RU6 or iFi Go bar.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shanling-ua3-portable-dac-amp.25836/review/28865/

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cayin-ru6-discrete-r-2r-usb-c-dac-amp.25607/review/28176/

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ifi-go-bar.25909/review/28688/

Somewhere I read that you are going to pair it with the Sundara, so you need a powerful dongle.


----------



## sebek

Ichos said:


> Hi, thank you very much for liking my reviews.
> If you find the DC05 a bit too energetic in the treble then the Onyx will not be your cup of tea.
> I would strongly suggest to try the Shanling UA3, the Cayin RU6 or iFi Go bar.
> 
> ...


Actually I found that the bit too harsh treble problem was caused by the newly purchased Sundaras, they probably needed a minimum of burn-in, now I don't feel those painful treble anymore.

I have only one problem with iBasso DC05, frequent dropouts when playing MQA on Tidal, even offline with downloaded music.

I don't know if it's a device issue, but dropout with MQA seems like a common problem, reading on the web.

Does this happen to anyone with THX Onyx too?


----------



## sebek

sebek said:


> Actually I found that the bit too harsh treble problem was caused by the newly purchased Sundaras, they probably needed a minimum of burn-in, now I don't feel those painful treble anymore.
> 
> I have only one problem with iBasso DC05, frequent dropouts when playing MQA on Tidal, even offline with downloaded music.
> 
> ...


Ps. Does THX Onyx have its own volume control when used on Android, or do you have to simply control the volume from your smartphone with Android's 15 predefined steps?


----------



## craiglester

sebek said:


> Ps. Does THX Onyx have its own volume control when used on Android, or do you have to simply control the volume from your smartphone with Android's 15 predefined steps?


The volume is controlled from the app, there are no controls on the onyx.


----------



## sebek

craiglester said:


> The volume is controlled from the app, there are no controls on the onyx.


How is the volume control? How many steps are there? I read some criticism that the steps are too big, with the risk of going from too quiet to too high with a single step.


----------



## Ichos

@sebek 

I am out of town, let me check on Monday for the volume control.


----------



## tiagopinto

sebek said:


> How is the volume control? How many steps are there? I read some criticism that the steps are too big, with the risk of going from too quiet to too high with a single step.



THX Onyx is amazing. Great clarity and sound stage with no coloration. No control buttons on the unit.

I’m driving it of an iPhone in which you have 16 steps from mute to full volume. I have never experienced uncomfortable increase in volume, in fact it is very gradual. 

The only step, which I still sometimes forget, is: if I have my IEMs directly connected to the phone and I’m listening at 75% volume, if I decide to connect the Onyx, I MUST remember to lower the volume before hitting play again. This is where you want to be careful. Otherwise, great DAC, worth every penny. 

I also use it with Spotify and Tidal MQA (light changes according to resolution). No issues at all. Just great.


----------



## Death_Block

craiglester said:


> dongngle


Going back to haunt you with this..mhahahahaha .


I don't know why I found that so funny.


----------



## Death_Block

arbiter76 said:


> not knocking it down that much.  just saying some people might prefer ifi hip dac, topping nx4, btr5, m6, q5k or es100 more up their alley for the price.  somebody wanting the simplicity of a dongle and willing to pay $200 for one of the best if not the best would not hesitate on the onyx.  if it pushed 300 ohms well, I was actually going to keep an eye on it for a sale maybe.  after I get my topping nx4 my note 9 will become the source for that and I'm going to a galaxy s9 and a dongle that measures that well would be worthwhile but I have 3 other wireless "dongles" so I will pass.  I will probably mention the onyx to somebody not wanting to give apple $9.


I use the hip DAC to feed the HD700's. Couldn't be happier. That hip DAC really slams not t even using the xbass.


----------



## Ichos

sebek said:


> How is the volume control? How many steps are there? I read some criticism that the steps are too big, with the risk of going from too quiet to too high with a single step.


The steps with Tidal in exclusive mode are 17 from mute to full volume.
Regarding power output, the Sundara get loud enough but the definitely need more current.


----------



## bassct (Aug 27, 2022)

Added Onyx to my collection alongside Xduoo Link 2 and Qudelix 5K. Clean sound, very resolving with a lot of power. The device is very well made. Got it for half the price, very satisfied overall. I think it sounds best with full size cans. Sound is clear and detailed with my HD518s which are far from the TOTL cans.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

bassct said:


> Added Onyx to my collection alongside Xduoo Link 2 and Qudelix 5K. Clean sound, very resolving with a lot of power. The device is very well made. Got it for half the price, very satisfied overall. I think it sounds best with full size cans. Sound is clear and detailed with my HD518s which are far from the TOTL cans.



How does the Onyx compare to the Qudelix 5K?


----------



## bassct

To my ears it is better than Xduoo Link 2. As far as Q5k goes they sound similarly clean and clear because of the ESS DACs. I also think that THX amp makes music sound dynamic. Hard to explain but something along the lines of having deeper more resolving lows vs shallow. I've had and tried Monoprice Monolith THX portable amp/DAC. I liked it, it had plenty of power with the same dynamic signature. But unfortunately it had a pretty audible hiss with my IEMs and had to go. Q5k and Onyx are pitch black silent in the background. Q5k has a truck load of other useful and cool features that make it special. 
If you are choosing between the two it is Onyx for simplicity and Q5k if you want features. Difference in sound will be minor if any at all. With Q5k beign on top because of the extremely powerful app.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

bassct said:


> To my ears it is better than Xduoo Link 2. As far as Q5k goes they sound similarly clean and clear because of the ESS DACs. I also think that THX amp makes music sound dynamic. Hard to explain but something along the lines of having deeper more resolving lows vs shallow. I've had and tried Monoprice Monolith THX portable amp/DAC. I liked it, it had plenty of power with the same dynamic signature. But unfortunately it had a pretty audible hiss with my IEMs and had to go. Q5k and Onyx are pitch black silent in the background. Q5k has a truck load of other useful and cool features that make it special.
> If you are choosing between the two it is Onyx for simplicity and Q5k if you want features. Difference in sound will be minor if any at all. With Q5k beign on top because of the extremely powerful app.


Actually I already own the 5k, however there is something that does not convince me about the SQ, I often hear it sound congested and very mid-center.  Sometimes I find myself turning up the volume in the most engaging musical parts but as I increase the sound worsens to my ears, something that does not happen with the BTR5 which I perceive it more detailed and airy even at higher volumes even if it tends to become brighter than the 5k.  I agree with you about the Qudelix App, it is fantastic, as is its bluetooth range that allows me to travel anywhere in my home with great signal stability.  After all this, however, what I put in first place is always the SQ for me and in this case the 5k does not satisfy me 100%.  I'm still in the return window, so I'd like to give the Onyx a chance before deciding what to keep of the two.


----------



## bassct

I tried comparing the two while volume matched. Q5k was in performance/low gain. I could not tell a difference. Both are clear with good bass response. If there are any differences they are either very small or I am unable to distinguish them on my 192-320 mp3 tracks. If you have a a chance to demo both and return the one you dont like then definitely do it. Both devices are very good with Q5k having this insanely powerful app to tailor sound.


----------



## tiagopinto

bassct said:


> I tried comparing the two while volume matched. Q5k was in performance/low gain. I could not tell a difference. Both are clear with good bass response. If there are any differences they are either very small or I am unable to distinguish them on my 192-320 mp3 tracks. If you have a a chance to demo both and return the one you dont like then definitely do it. Both devices are very good with Q5k having this insanely powerful app to tailor sound.



I haven’t tried Q5K but I’d like to, although I rarely EQ. I have the Onyx and it’s amazing. Great power and especially musicality.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

I bought the THX Onyx and put it in direct comparison with my Qudelix 5K.

The comparison was made A/B by changing the device on the same track and listening to an entire playlist first with one and then with the other several times to also have clear feelings and emotions that one was able to give me compared to the other.

I'll be brief: I can say that the Onyx is definitely a cut above in terms of SQ and manages to represent sound superbly; dynamics, detail and clarity are expressed in the right way and puts them there for you to hear. The Qudelix 5K sounds good but I often feel it compressed and congested and the great onboard EQ doesn't do it justice in my opinion.

I believe that I will return the Qudelix and keep the Onyx although I am sorry as in terms of portability the Qudelix is unbeatable thanks to its great Bluetooth range and the application full of convenient features, however it does not compare with the Onyx in terms of absolute sound quality.


----------



## Anthonykitmcinnis (Sep 16, 2022)

I own both devices and have commented above many times on the Onyx.

One thing I know for sure in my direct apples to apples comparison with 4 or 5  songs, with the 5K in Bluetooth (I did not have a usb-c to usb-c at the time), the Onyx is richer. It seems in Bluetooth the 5K lacks a soul compared to the Onyx.

My Onyx has been misbehaving so I just got a brand new sealed replacement Onyx.

My plan is to try the Onyx again versus the 5K but this time with wired 5K. I will do this before I open the new Onyx so I can sell the new Onyx if I want.

One thing for sure is Razer support is horrible and I hope none of you have Onyx issues and have to deal with them.

Other observations:

1. Bluetooth in general will give sound quality less than wired. I tried out my SE846 BT2 headphones and, as with the 5K, it seemed to lack a soul.

2. I now have the KSE1200 and my SE846 is sidelined permanently. KSE1200 provides true sound versus SE846 (also the Sony IER-Z1R that I returned) which adds so much bass. I was a bass head but no more. KSE1200 rocks and has lots of bass if bass is in the sound recording. I don't need artificial bass. If the bass is not in the sound recording then I don't want bass added in for me.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

The test I did refers to the wired mode for the Qudelix


----------



## Anthonykitmcinnis

Guy Fawkes said:


> The test I did refers to the wired mode for the Qudelix


Thanks for sharing that.
Bluetooth is just not good at all if anyone cares about optimal sound quality. 

I am assuming anyone using the Onyx at $200 msrp has somewhat expensive headphones.


----------



## tiagopinto

Guy Fawkes said:


> I bought the THX Onyx and put it in direct comparison with my Qudelix 5K.
> 
> The comparison was made A/B by changing the device on the same track and listening to an entire playlist first with one and then with the other several times to also have clear feelings and emotions that one was able to give me compared to the other.
> 
> ...



Even happier with my choice. Thanks.


----------



## tiagopinto

Anthonykitmcinnis said:


> Thanks for sharing that.
> Bluetooth is just not good at all if anyone cares about optimal sound quality.
> 
> I am assuming anyone using the Onyx at $200 msrp has somewhat expensive headphones.



I researched a bit and ended up investing in the Onyx after reading ASR’s review. I’m using them with the Meze Rai Solo (cheaper than the Onyx) and with the Aonic 50’s (when passive and wired). I’m VERY happy with my investment. I’d risk saying it improves both headphones.


----------



## Guy Fawkes (Sep 19, 2022)

tiagopinto said:


> I researched a bit and ended up investing in the Onyx after reading ASR’s review. I’m using them with the Meze Rai Solo (cheaper than the Onyx) and with the Aonic 50’s (when passive and wired). I’m VERY happy with my investment. I’d risk saying it improves both headphones.


You did well, even if next time I advise you not to buy devices just because they measure well, for me the measures tell little or nothing, the devices should always be tested with your own ears.


----------



## tiagopinto

Guy Fawkes said:


> You did well, even if next time I advise you not to buy devices just because they measure well, for me the measures tell little or nothing, the devices should always be tested with your own ears.



I totally agree with you. Listening is paramount. But, I don’t know how it is in Italy, but here in Portugal the market is very small, at least for mid-fi. I believe there’s a lot of people buying the cheap stuff and some people buying a lot of the high end stuff. But the product availability is pretty scarce. And, also, “you can’t try if you don’t buy”.
I have limited funds for this hobby so I tend to resort to the “tried and true”. I got the Rai Solo because of price and instant availability but I needed something to “purify” the signal from my phone, so I got the Onyx. Very happy with it. 
Now I want/need (very much) to upgrade my IEM game. (Don’t want to detour from topic, so you (or anyone) may PM me about this, but I’m looking at the Vulkan or Variations or anything good in that price point).
The Onyx is a great product.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

tiagopinto said:


> I totally agree with you. Listening is paramount. But, I don’t know how it is in Italy, but here in Portugal the market is very small, at least for mid-fi. I believe there’s a lot of people buying the cheap stuff and some people buying a lot of the high end stuff. But the product availability is pretty scarce. And, also, “you can’t try if you don’t buy”.
> I have limited funds for this hobby so I tend to resort to the “tried and true”. I got the Rai Solo because of price and instant availability but I needed something to “purify” the signal from my phone, so I got the Onyx. Very happy with it.
> Now I want/need (very much) to upgrade my IEM game. (Don’t want to detour from topic, so you (or anyone) may PM me about this, but I’m looking at the Vulkan or Variations or anything good in that price point).
> The Onyx is a great product.


In reality even here in Italy there is no way to try anything before buying, many years ago the shops allowed it but after what happened no more, obviously I am referring to headphones and IEM. Also in Italy, there is not much interest in high fidelity, I do not speak to anyone about HIFI because nobody cares ... here in Italy they prefer to talk about football which I am not interested in at all.

As for portable sources and amplifiers, there has never been and there is nothing to refer to, if not a few online stores (including Amazon) that allow you to buy them with an advantageous return window, with my word "try" I was referring precisely to the possibility of using these resellers that allow a possible return in case of change of mind.


----------



## Anthonykitmcinnis

tiagopinto said:


> "Now I want/need (very much) to upgrade my IEM game."
> 
> I hear you brother.


I started out thinking a $75 audio technica overhead was the best ever. 
I went from there straight all the way to the $399 Audio-technica E70. These were stolen while I was in the hospital so I tried the Shure SE846. 
Was soooo happy until I tried Sony IER-Z1R like new from Amazon (I returned them) but they were better than SE846. 

Then, one day on eBay I saw brand new Shure KSE1200 discounted so I tried them and, honestly, I will never look for another set. 


KSE1200 is better, purer, more real than everything else I've heard. 


No artificial big bass that the artist never intended.


----------



## astroid

Yes I have it, makes my phone sing.. really good sound.


----------



## bassct

Nice to see a lot of people like it. It is a very well made device that sounds great!


----------



## Qualitas

Anyone else having issues with the volume reverting to 100% once in a blue moon? I use my onyx every day at the office plugged into my work PC.  99% of the time when I connect it the prior volume setting is remembered.  But that 1 time in 100...  extremely dangerous with 108 db sensitivity IEM's (most of my listening is done at volume setting 5ish out of 100).


----------



## tiagopinto

Guy Fawkes said:


> In reality even here in Italy there is no way to try anything before buying, many years ago the shops allowed it but after what happened no more, obviously I am referring to headphones and IEM. Also in Italy, there is not much interest in high fidelity, I do not speak to anyone about HIFI because nobody cares ... here in Italy they prefer to talk about football which I am not interested in at all.
> 
> As for portable sources and amplifiers, there has never been and there is nothing to refer to, if not a few online stores (including Amazon) that allow you to buy them with an advantageous return window, with my word "try" I was referring precisely to the possibility of using these resellers that allow a possible return in case of change of mind.



So same as here. I also don’t care about calcio but most of my friends do... 

When purchasing the Onyx I read and watched a bunch of reviews. It was Amir’s take with the numbers that tipped the scale for me. Listening to it has been a treat.


----------



## tiagopinto

Anthonykitmcinnis said:


> I started out thinking a $75 audio technica overhead was the best ever.
> I went from there straight all the way to the $399 Audio-technica E70. These were stolen while I was in the hospital so I tried the Shure SE846.
> Was soooo happy until I tried Sony IER-Z1R like new from Amazon (I returned them) but they were better than SE846.
> 
> ...



I started many years ago. Lots of cheaper earbuds, Senn PX200, Senn HD 280 Pro, Bluebuds X (mostly using iPods)... then recently (with streaming and smartphones) Meze Rai Solo and Shure Aonic 50. But I want more... better. When I want wireless I have the CA MT (waiting for Bluetooth to be lossless in order to invest in better TWS) or the A50. And when I want wired, at home, I use either the A50 passively or the Rai Solo. 95% of the time with the Onyx which makes both of the latest come alive. And it’s good for any future cans or IEMs I may get. 

I also don’t like EQing too much or at all so linear but still fun cans are the best for me, I guess.


----------



## tiagopinto

Qualitas said:


> Anyone else having issues with the volume reverting to 100% once in a blue moon? I use my onyx every day at the office plugged into my work PC.  99% of the time when I connect it the prior volume setting is remembered.  But that 1 time in 100...  extremely dangerous with 108 db sensitivity IEM's (most of my listening is done at volume setting 5ish out of 100).



I have never experienced this. But, also, I’ve never connected it other than to my iPhone or iPad. 

Then again, if I’m listening to music, on Spotify or Tidal, and then halfway I connect the Onyx, I always check and lower the volume because I’ve been scared before with the much higher volume. But it doesn’t go to 100% on its own. (Would it be a PC thing? Is your Onyx correctly configured as your outboard DAC? Just wondering...)


----------



## bassct

Have not that happen. I listen at 8/100. With such a big difference you have to develop a habit of turning it on BEFORE inserting IEMs in. I have had that happen with other devices and it is NOT fun.


----------



## sg2k

I've noticed the Control Buttons on my Shure Uni Cable are not working with the Onyx. Can anyone confirm? Device with Android 13, Onyx with newest Firmware, Switch set to "A" (Android) on the Remote of the Shure Cable.


----------

